# How much is a 5 week old hedgehog weigh?



## alexthehedgie (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi, I am wondering how much a 5 week old African Pygmy hedgehog weighs. I have a baby that is 5 weeks old and his weight is like a 2 week old baby. I am wondering if anyone has one or knows how much he should be. He is very healthy! But he is just mini. I think he is the new mini African Pygmy Hedgehog? He and his sisters are small like him. I think a 6 week old usually weighs like 7 oz. Stella is a 6 week old and she weighs 7 oz. His mother is not small she is big if anything. The dad is huge! So I don't think there is anything wrong there. :/
Hmm. He is 1 and 1/4 oz. He is 5 weeks. He and his sisters weigh less than 2 oz. They are all 5 weeks. The vet said he is like a miniture hedgehog. He and his sisters are all VERY healthy!!
Thank you!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Were the babies raised by mom, or hand-raised? The only thing I can think of is that hand-raised babies are often smaller than those that stay with mom, so that could be a reason if so. Other than that, I'll leave more ideas to the breeders. If you plan on finding homes for them, I would definitely wait until they're heavier before you let them go, just to make sure they'll be okay.


----------



## alexthehedgie (Mar 20, 2013)

I thought it was just small but I found out that he is uneek he is the new mini! They are veryyy healthy! But just mini. The vet thought they were mini. He is raised with a different mother. The mother is very good. And she also is very big! Thanks for your help though!  if anyone has any replies on how much your 5week old baby weighs please reply!


----------

